# Plane



## brown1106 (May 9, 2013)

Going to be traveling by plane soon and was wondering if it was ok to remove my gh from it's bottle that I reconstituted it in? I have a couple insulin bottles that I cleaned out with saline and let it dry. Was thinking about transferring my gh into the insulin bottle.


----------



## Supra (May 9, 2013)

Just remove the labels with goo gone and leave them unconstituted. Take the bac water with you and then re constitute it when you get to your destination and are ready to pin.


----------



## brown1106 (May 9, 2013)

They won't confiscate the bottle with the whit[SUP][/SUP]e powder in it?


----------



## Jada (May 9, 2013)

My 2 cents pin that gh when u come back, I would not take that chance


----------



## chicken wing (May 9, 2013)

Jada said:


> My 2 cents pin that gh when u come back, I would not take that chance



Agree. I'm flying to Hawaii this monday til next Monday. I'm gonna pin before I leave 600mg then600mg as soon as I'm back since I'm gonna miss my scheduled 400 Thursday


----------



## Supra (May 9, 2013)

Supra said:


> Just remove the labels with goo gone and leave them unconstituted. Take the bac water with you and then re constitute it when you get to your destination and are ready to pin.




I have gotten through with hundres on needles, GH, HCG and anabolics just fine. But Im a risk taker, smart thing would be to wait, GH can always wait.


----------



## bronco (May 9, 2013)

Have you thought about mailing it to where you staying?


----------



## brown1106 (May 9, 2013)

That's a great idea. Exactly what I'm going to do..


----------



## Azog (May 9, 2013)

The insulin idea is pretty fool, proof I think. What can they say? Worse thing they can do is trash it...right?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 9, 2013)

its not that big of a deal to miss 5 days or so.  take a big dose right before leaving and a few good size ones when you get back....


----------



## Yaya (May 9, 2013)

I agree with gymrat, ive traveled during cycle..blast a nice biggie


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2013)

I traveled with drol, nolvadex, anavar in my checked luggage. My bag was inspected both ways by TSA. They are retarded.


----------



## Georgia (May 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I traveled with drol, nolvadex, anavar in my checked luggage. My bag was inspected both ways by TSA. They are retarded.



You're retarded


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2013)

Georgia said:


> You're retarded



Maybe so but I hit some fuckin PR's at that meet


----------



## JAXNY (May 10, 2013)

I would not put it in an insulin bottle. 
2 reasons. Sterilization. And once reconstituted 
You're suposed to keep it refrigerated. 
I've taken a few bottles with the BAC water
And the pins. Right in my luggage. No problems. 
Take the labels off. 
If anything claim it is insulin. You even 
Have insulin pins. They are not going to 
Wasted the time trying to determan if you're
Diabetic or not and if a few viles are or are
Not insulin. 
Or you could mail it.


----------



## Supra (May 10, 2013)

I would not put it in an insulin bottle. 
2 reasons. Sterilization. And once reconstituted 
You're suposed to keep it refrigerated. 
I've taken a few bottles with the BAC water
And the pins. Right in my luggage. No problems. 
Take the labels off. 
If anything claim it is insulin. You even 
Have insulin pins. They are not going to 
Wasted the time trying to determan if you're
Diabetic or not and if a few viles are or are
Not insulin. 
Or you could mail it.

^^This


----------



## brown1106 (May 26, 2013)

Ok,  back from Disney. Carried my gh in my checked luggage and all was good.


----------

